

Scientists Debunk The Myth That 10,000 Hours Of Practice Makes You An Expert - npalli
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3027564/asides/scientists-debunk-the-myth-that-10000-hours-of-practice-makes-you-an-expert

======
dalke
There are two issues here. One is "10,000 hours of practice" and the other is
"10,000 hours of deliberative practice." I wish fastcodesign had downplayed
the Gladwell/Blink reference, as it makes it harder to figure out what they
are talking about.

I haven't read Blink to know if Gladwell emphasizes the first or the second. I
have read some of Ericsson's works.

The first of these is a myth. No research has ever backed it up, and
Ericsson's work outright says that deliberative practice is the key part, and
that only about 4 hours of deliberative practice are possible per day.

The actual research papers (which cost $36 each!) concern Ericsson's
"deliberative practice" definition only. The new article is
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160289614...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160289614000087)
and response
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160289613...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160289613001736)
.

------
warmfuzzykitten
No one ever asserted that 10,000 hours of any kind of practice was guaranteed
to make one an expert. Gladwell used it as a minimum and he did make the
distinction between the kind of practice budding experts did vs. meaningless
repetition, as does Ericsson. You can find a copy of Ericsson's response to
the latest study at
[http://www.psy.fsu.edu/faculty/ericsson/2014%20Ericsson%20re...](http://www.psy.fsu.edu/faculty/ericsson/2014%20Ericsson%20reply%20to%20criticisms%20in%20INTELLIGENCE%20posted.pdf)

